# Looking for free photo software like smugmug



## jeffie7 (Nov 23, 2008)

Is there such a thing? 

Smugmug and the other sites are $150+ a year, IMO not that bad however, just starting out, I highly doubt I'd break even. What I would like to find is a website that offers something along the lines of smugmug, but free, of course I'm sure if there's such a website there would be a catch in commissions fee, if it means paying 40-50-60-70% in commissions, I wouldn't mind since in the end, I'm guaranteed not to lose money (outside of the cost of hosting it)

Is there such a thing as a very high commission but free to use website that can run on your website?

Thanks for any help!

Jeff


----------



## tirediron (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not aware of any, but why not build your own?


----------



## jeffie7 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm all about building my own, what sites can you link to that offer clickable "buy now" links for the pictures? that's the main + is being able to take picture at a random car meet, or a friends wedding, then linking them to my site and hopefully having them buy some prints.

Does anyone know of anything out there that has free setup but high fees? if not, I might look into setting something like that up, I'm assuming there's a lot of new people who want to get into the game but are not willing to spend money on software. 

Think of wordpress but for buying/selling photos.


----------



## Charles89 (Dec 5, 2008)

jeffie7 said:


> I'm all about building my own, what sites can you link to that offer clickable "buy now" links for the pictures? that's the main + is being able to take picture at a random car meet, or a friends wedding, then linking them to my site and hopefully having them buy some prints.
> 
> Does anyone know of anything out there that has free setup but high fees? if not, I might look into setting something like that up, I'm assuming there's a lot of new people who want to get into the game but are not willing to spend money on software.
> 
> Think of wordpress but for buying/selling photos.



Deviant Art is starting to do so, no ?


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 5, 2008)

I am pretty sure there are some that do that... they charge a large percentage of commission for those. 

http://www.instaproofs.com

is an example... I think it's kind of what you're talking about.


----------



## twozero (Dec 5, 2008)

check out photoreflect, i think it was free. they just take so much out of your sales. they also let you select a multiple printer within their "trusted network"


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 5, 2008)

Take a look at http://www.redbubble.com/


----------



## Unreal Tuner (Dec 6, 2008)

You could also try http://www.shutterfly.com/


----------



## samal (Dec 6, 2008)

I use www.fotki.com - feathure packed, very affordable and it has a built in system for selling photos online.  I think I paid something like 80$ for 3 years membership and I love it!


----------



## prairiewindlady (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey! 

I happened upon this conversation kind of late, but thought I'd reply anyway. 

I use ClickImage.com - they are completely free and I am very happy with them. They charge less than photoreflect for printing (or so I've been told) and have good customer service. I don't have the money for a site like smugmug but Clickimage has served me well and I am happy with them. If you're still looking for a good online proofing site for free, check them out!


----------

